# 5.8.894



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Just got a new Bionic (data issues were getting progressively worse...just like my release day bionic /sigh) I downloaded 5.8.894 then forever rooted then applied update. It worked and I am now running kinetx with ics tpax (best rom out there btw!! Suppa butta!!) I am running 03 radio file with new kernal and webtop. I will let you know if the battery life improves and hopefully data as well.


----------



## TweakMyDevice (Jul 19, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> Just got a new Bionic (data issues were getting progressively worse...just like my release day bionic /sigh) I downloaded 5.8.894 then forever rooted then applied update. It worked and I am now running kinetx with ics tpax (best rom out there btw!! Suppa butta!!) I am running 03 radio file with new kernal and webtop. I will let you know if the battery life improves and hopefully data as well.


I'm on that ROM but with the Xoom pack, liking it as well especially the camera!


----------



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok im also running kinetx with honeyscream, official update is now out, what do I do, unroot get update then reroot then reinstall kinetx OR is kinetx based off the official update???

Sent from a helpless noob using Tapatalk


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeremiah_1988 said:


> Ok im also running kinetx with honeyscream, official update is now out, what do I do, unroot get update then reroot then reinstall kinetx OR is kinetx based off the official update???
> 
> Sent from a helpless noob using Tapatalk


What kernel/radio are you running...? The original ones that shipped with the phone?


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

If you have radio 01 (meaning you haven't taken any leaked ota ) then use 1 click restore then permaroot then apply the ota. If you google 5.8.894 the link with the zip will come up in a forum which you can download. I used the 5.7.893 instructions to apply the 5.8.894 update.


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

No leaked OTA would be 5.15.00
5.5 would be 01
5.7 is 02
5.8 is 03

BBB
Site was easy to sea.


----------



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just heard the new update prevents root!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm sorry but did the op just say "I just got a new bionic "? I wasn't aware that still sold these.... Right on, it makes me feel better.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Jeremiah_1988 said:


> Just heard the new update prevents root!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


5.8.894? Im rooted...or a different ota?

By the way.. my battery life is WICKED with 5.8.894 and kinex. I was getting about 20 or so hours with my extended now I have 70% left with 12 hours in!!!!


----------



## jphillips.hd88 (Sep 23, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> 5.8.894? Im rooted...or a different ota?
> 
> By the way.. my battery life is WICKED with 5.8.894 and kinex. I was getting about 20 or so hours with my extended now I have 70% left with 12 hours in!!!!


+1 battery is amazing!


----------

